# Advice needed - Cherub Single Portafilter



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a double portafilter on my cherub. Do I need to replace the entire portafilter if I wanted a single?

The problem I'm having with the double is lining it up with my tiny espresso cup and as I'm only making one cup would much prefer a single.

if anyone can advise or has a single for sale please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you will find the double cup nozzle is screwed onto the P/F, they will normally unscrew but they use thread lock when assembling so they are quite tight initaly to undo/ same problem with Gaggia Classic. BOT DO ABLE. You can then use without single nozzle


----------



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

Many thanks for your reply... Holy moses! I can see it's screwed into the body but for the life of me I can seem to undo the screw. Duh!

I'll keep trying.

I also have a bottomless portafilter but hate it... Besides it doesn't work well with VST 17g baskets. Thats why I want a basic single.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

might be easier to remove when warmed!?? But from what I have read they really are a bugger to remove. Think people have fixed pf in a vice then used brute force to unscrew in the past but I could never be bothered to try those lengths I would buy another one but that's me!


----------



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks... I'll keep an eye out for a used single portafilter.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Put a screwdriver through the hole in the P/F to get some leverage, OR loop one end of a ring spanner onto one leg of P/F and use the side of the R/spanner against the other leg that works,


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Might be worth if you get it off considering the Teflon coated spouts. Think CoffeeChap had some of them...


----------



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

Teflon coated spouts? Please explain.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

They don't stain as easily as the steel ones. See http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/accessory/products/spout-bb-2-small-standard for details


----------



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks, Oh .... I'd like one of those but not at that price!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Yup, see what price CoffeeChap sells them at. I would like them but I hardly use a spouted portafilter- naked all the way!


----------



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

I think I'll sell my naked portafilter... I never did get on with it. It either worked (rarely) or it just piddled everywhere.

Like the idea of a teflon coated single spouted. Any idea where I can get one at a sensible price?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

James Cox said:


> I think I'll sell my naked portafilter... I never did get on with it. It either worked (rarely) or it just piddled everywhere.
> 
> Like the idea of a teflon coated single spouted. Any idea where I can get one at a sensible price?


If you do sell your naked portafilter I would be interested! I to have a Cherub and I find that the naked filter helps my technique !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If your naked of piddled everywhere it was due to poor distribution of coffe in your basket , not the fact that it doesn't work .....

Replacing with a double of single PF spout doesn't stop this it Just hides it.

A naked PF will show you how to improve your distribution in the basket and therefore make the taste of the coffee better.

I'd advise you keep it and use the naked PF as a diagnostic tool to improving your coffee taste .

Unless of course your 100 percent happy with the taste your are getting .....


----------



## Jerry Thurston (Mar 5, 2014)

OK I'm a coffee forum newbie but I do know about taking things apart.

Most thread lockers are destroyed by about 180c high temp by 260 degrees C. Put simply if you have a hot air gun and are prepared to get the bottom flipping hot it will unscrew.

Beware of discolouring the chrome though (above about 200c).

Net I'd sell it off and buy a single.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

James Cox said:


> I think I'll sell my naked portafilter... I never did get on with it. It either worked (rarely) or it just piddled everywhere.
> 
> Like the idea of a teflon coated single spouted. Any idea where I can get one at a sensible price?


What basket are you using with the naked portafilter anyway? The IMS baskets are very forgiving. Most of my pours come out dead centre now. I usually nutate and tamp - nothing too fancy or elaborate. Worth looking into!

If it's piddling over the top, might be worth checking the seals. I'm getting that a bit now suggesting I need to change mine.


----------

